

Show HN: BugHerd 3 months later - toast76

Some of you may recall some months ago we started building an app called BugHerd (http://bugherd.com). At the time we had no pricing, no real market strategy and were having a hard time pitching our concept. A lot of people didn't understand why on earth we'd build a bug tracker when there are dozens of great apps out there already...and really, it was a pretty good point!<p>We're now finding that our greatest use case is a communication tool between technical and non-technical users. e.g. stakeholders, clients, managers. BugHerd is now crossing the divide between QA, Feedback and Bug tracking. We're still a bug tracker at heart, but now we've broadened our appeal to the entire team, not just developers.<p>We'd love to get your feedback!<p>(as a side note, we're currently A/B testing copy and trial options, so my apologies if you get some variation)
======
dawson
We use BugHerd and love it, it's become an essential part of our toolkit.

------
toast76
Quick link - <http://bugherd.com>

------
doubaokun
You do something like <http://notemoz.com>

"What is the motive for thousands and thousands of such applications which
probably no one uses on regular basis? Very frankly, I see such news, go to
the site, look up and move elsewhere. Previously I used to register at least.
not anymore." from <http://www.thinkezy.com/blog/?p=42>

~~~
toast76
BugHerd is about logging bugs/issues on your own website/webapp. It's quite
different from notemoz. Unless I'm missing something?

